# controllers?



## dabears5441 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi,

I'm wondering what controllers to use for a 4x8 ho scale model. Please reply.

Thank You


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I highly recommend MRC brand transformers>>> http://www.modelrectifier.com/train-controls/dc-power-railpower.asp
They have a good resale value when you want to move up ---or--- once you move up, make a great test pack and/or accessory platform.


----------

